# Neomutt + Gmail alternative providers



## revivaloflostart (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm thinking of leaving Gmail for Protonmail (anyone got other suggestions?) and trying neomutt for the first time as well.

I've heard people mentioning setting neomutt to utilize the gmail folders and labels (default: inbox, spam, draft, etc), but is it possible to set up custom folders and labels as well in neomutt? so that all the mails will automatically go to the right folder and have the right label just like how we typically do it in the web client?  

In addition, can this be done regardless of what email provider you use? I think with protonmail, there's some kind of imap bridge that's required?


----------



## fernandel (Oct 13, 2018)

Protonmail doesn't suport IMAP.


----------



## revivaloflostart (Oct 13, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Protonmail doesn't suport IMAP.


they do now I think; relatively new I believe.
https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/imap-smtp-and-pop3-setup/


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2018)

NeoMutt is a fork of mutt and if you web search mutt+protonmail you will get some hits.

Protonmail Bridge Mutt setup

Neomutt instructions in the above link.

Edit:  corrected link


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes, they currently support IMAP but just for paid accounts. You need to install some kind of `bridge` to talk with their _protocol_.

If you go for it let us know if that bridge already works on FreeBSD.

Thanks!


----------



## revivaloflostart (Oct 14, 2018)

ya just clicked the activate button for imap -> for paid users only 

when i saw my account having the imap listed, i thought maybe they had some policy change and it's now available for all users. lol  sigh

need to look for another email provider then. i would just use gmail, but i travel to china a few times a year and gmail is blocked there so i'm looking for some good alternatives


----------



## fernandel (Oct 14, 2018)

Try Yandex it has a good review.


----------



## scottro (Oct 14, 2018)

I get very little mail actually, so I just download from gmail with pop, send it maildrop and have maildrop sort it. I go through it on my mutt page a bit.  http://srobb.net/mutt.html (These days I use neomutt).  For sorting imap mail, there are  a few tools.

One of the popular ones is imapfilter, but I've not used it myself.

https://github.com/lefcha/imapfilter

Many of our clients have had good results with fastmail, but I'm not sure
about their China policy.  (quick look at google) ah, not blocked in China.

https://www.comparitech.com/privacy-security-tools/blockedinchina/fastmail/


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 14, 2018)

Yandex is like the Russian Google, works pretty well (the IMAP is bit slow connecting from here but already expected), and if you own a domain you can setup your MX (or all your DNSes) in there for free including 1000 email accounts.

Ah, and they use FreeBSD.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 18, 2019)

I can vouch as a paid user of protonmail that it is a very good email service. However I am rather disappointed that they seem to not have an interest in offering the bridge client for *BSD as they do for Linux.


----------

